# Anyone know what brand this mower is?



## som1335 (Jun 1, 2015)

I need a wheel fork for this mower.






1" shaft, @8 3/4" height of shaft. 4" wide outside to outside, 1/2" bolt, 5" from center of axle bolt to bottom of "u" of the fork. the sides of the fork are flat.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I've looked it up and it says everything about this mower, except the manufacturer.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
If you have a TSC(Tractor Supply Store) near you,take the old one to them,and try to match it up.
It looks like one of their brands.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks a lot like a Nortrac.
View attachment Nortrac mower.pdf

Almost looks like Kingcutter or Woods casters might fit.


----------



## som1335 (Jun 1, 2015)

Many thanks to all. It was a nortrac and I already ordered the part.


----------

